

Turn yourself into Lego - MattiasE
http://www.mattiaserlo.com/blockify/blockify.html

======
MattiasE
1\. You can use your webcam, or you can upload a picture from your computer
using the folder icon in the top left corner. 2\. You can change size of the
blocks using the SML icons in the top right corner. 3\. You can draw on top of
the canvas using the palette of colors down below. 4\. When you're done, you
can upload the result to Facebook if you want to.

The app uses getUserMedia and so it works best in Chrome as of now.

Enjoy!

